# Please help ID a couple plants I collected.



## JustLikeAPill (Oct 9, 2006)

Here are the pics. I REALLY hope the tiny green plant is able to live underwater. 
I found the darker plant already growing underwater. I live in N. ga. It crept along the dirt like an Elatine. The tiny green one was growing at the edge of a creek and this particular clump came from a rock in the middle of the creek, but above water. They form thick mats in the spring/summer and have tiny tiny light blue flowers with 4 or 5 petals (I'm pretty sure it's 4).


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

I don't have a clue what the first plant is, but the second one looks like Ludwigia, either L. repens or L. palustris, or both.


----------



## chiahead (Dec 18, 2004)

HeyPK said:


> I don't have a clue what the first plant is, but the second one looks like Ludwigia, either L. repens or L. palustris, or both.


I think they are 2 pics of the same plant??? Maybe ????


----------

